# sweet 16 problem



## krawlin5 (Dec 11, 2016)

Recently bought a Browning sweet 16 Belgium made in 57. It will only cycle federal purple hulls , tried Remington shells and the all hang up coming out of mag tube. I check diameter of brass at neck down between to shells and there is about .015" difference in diameter and Remington brass has dents on the from loading lever thing at mag tube. Anybody got any suggestions to fix problem?


----------



## Clemson (Dec 14, 2016)

Your gun may have a 2 9/16 inch chamber.  Does the barrel say "2 3/4 inch shells"?  If the gun has the short chamber, it can be altered to fire 2 3/4 inch shells (expensive) or you can do some internet research and find a place that will sell you 2 1/2 inch shells by the case.  RST is one such place:  http://www.rstshells.com/store/m/3-16-Gauge.aspx


----------



## Big7 (Dec 14, 2016)

MSC has any reamer you want.
A hand (as opposed to a "machine") reamer
is what you want and will cost around $20.00 - $25.00.

Nothing to it. Even gives you a small forcing
cone to boot. Not even a "precision" issue.
No need for a depth mic. A machinist scale will do fine.

A little longer chamber won't hurt a thing.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Dec 15, 2016)

Shells hanging up coming out of the mag tube has nothing to do with the chamber.

This sounds like a shell stop issue. Sometimes the carrier latch can stick out just a little too much and catch the shells as they exit the mag tube. The shell will then stop pinched between the carrier latch and the other side of the receiver with the front 1/3 of the shell in the mag and the rear part preventing the carrier from lifting.

A competent gunsmith should be able to fix this.


----------



## krawlin5 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks I think I fixed it will see this weekend. Funny thing the purple hulls are a little longer than the Remington shells.


----------

